# Lyft threatening drivers



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

My girlfriend has been driving Lyft and Uber for 3 years. Mostly Uber because she gets more rides. I drive for both platforms and the same is true with me. Yesterday she got a threatening email from Lyft. Something about being possibly deactivated unless she gives 10 rides. We both have 5.0 ratings. What the hell is this? Is Lyft honestly trying to discourage people from driving on their platform? Freaking insulting. She succumbed and only drove lyft today to try to avoid deactivation. I told her no don't do that. I'm tempted to never drive for lift again. We get most of our rides from Uber anyway. What an insult to get an email like this for no reason.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

Why in the hell would they do this to her? It's not like we're newbies. We've both been driving full-time both apps for almost 3 years. What is the end game here?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They dont want vet drivers. They like the new naive ants who will take all rides and believe all of their empty threats. 

Also, they punish drivers who don't Drive the way they want them to drive.


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

I agree in theory. But when she turns on Lyft, which she doesn't do often because she likes to take mostly Uber XL and keeps that only on most of the time. I, on the other hand, always keep everything on and I often get a lift request and accept it and cancel it because I get an Uber afterwards and want to chase a quest, so I will cancel lift on my way to the pickup. I never got an email like that. She gets one even though she rarely cancels and accepted trip. It's just strange


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If she hardly ever drives for Lyft, why worry about that threat?


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

Because as full-time rideshare drivers we want a competitive market for the drivers. If we feel compelled to drop lift or be suspicious of it we are only left with Uber. That might be fine but competition between the companies makes everything better for the drivers, and the riders. So it is just bewildering to me why she would be targeted for doing nothing wrong by lyft.


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

She keeps on Uber mostly because she can turn off most rides except for Excel rides which she prefers to take. Lyft isn't that granular. You always have to be presented with rides of all types. She doesn't work that way. That's her preference. I keep everything all the time on, including Uber eats and connect and comfort. That not withstanding there is no reason for the email she got. It is strange.


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

Lyft is trashier than uber


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lyft is supposedly the more desperate for drivers. It makes no sense that they would threaten a driver who has not run a job in a while with de-activation. You would think more that they would offer some big fat incentive to get a driver to take a few jobs.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Craig Bartal said:


> Because as full-time rideshare drivers we want a competitive market for the drivers. If we feel compelled to drop lift or be suspicious of it we are only left with Uber. That might be fine but competition between the companies makes everything better for the drivers, and the riders. So it is just bewildering to me why she would be targeted for doing nothing wrong by lyft.


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

Not to mention, a threat is a threat. More so if it is unwarranted


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

Illini said:


> View attachment 622514





Illini said:


> View attachment 622514


competitive market for the drivers. If we feel compelled to drop lift or be suspicious of it we are only left with Uber. That might be fine but competition between the companies makes everything better for the drivers, and the riders. So it is just bewildering to me why she would be targeted for doing nothing wrong by lyft.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Post the message?


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

I can't. The interweb is broken


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

Craig Bartal said:


> I can't. The interweb is broken


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Without actually seeing the full message is impossible for us to advise you. Is she canceling often or accepting rides and not going toget them? That will do it. 
As far as the purpose thing goes, it's irrelevant. They treat all drivers poorly.


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

There is nothing to advise here. We are not looking for any answers or any sympathy really. Just pointing out how stupid and ridiculous this is


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Nasty threatening passive-aggressive messages from this disgusting company should be treated as badges of honor.


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

Exactly. We will no longer turn on lift unless there is a prolonged Uber dry spell.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You do not show us enough of that nastygram.

i am guessing that the cancellation/not making progress rate is too high. This has nothing to do with driver rating from passengers. Gr*yft* does not like it when you accept a job then throw it back at them. It also does not like it when you do not cover the job promptly. This is hypocrisy on Gr*yft*'s part. You can not give back a job that you already accepted, but, Lyft can take back a job that you accepted and give it to another driver. Further, it can take a job that you accepted away from you and replace it with a job that you had no opportunity to accept or decline. You are forced to accept this new job, even if you would not have accepted it had it been offered in the usual manner.

The last is called the "switcheroo" and is a source of frequent complaints from drivers.


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

Well I just checked and her acceptance rate is low. 51%. But I don't know the cancellation rate because I don't think the Lyft app shows it. But it might be low also, not that low though. But that might explain everything. But I think my cancellation rate is much lower than hers because I am a much more picky bastard. And I never received an email like that. But you might have a point.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I agree it is more likely a cancellation issue, but in some jurisdictions the rideshare companies may have to pay a fee for every active driver. If you live in such a place they may want to deactivate drivers who are inactive.


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

Still I don't understand lifts aggressiveness in this matter. It seems like I could run over a baby and Uber would still push me on the next week's quest


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Craig Bartal said:


> Well I just checked and her acceptance rate is low. 51%. But I don't know the cancellation rate because I don't think the Lyft app shows it. But it might be low also, not that low though. But that might explain everything. But I think my cancellation rate is much lower than hers because I am a much more picky bastard. And I never received an email like that. But you might have a point.


They had to have accused her of something, so re-read it and/or post the ENTIRE message here so we can see what's going on.


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

And just to be clear I rarely run over babies


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Craig Bartal said:


> her acceptance rate is low. 51%


Lyft does not penalise you due to low accept rate. Uber is bound by court settlement not to do this. Lyft lets the results of that settlement guide its policy, as it has no desire to be sued over that.

Both can, however, penalise you for high cancel rates...............excluding legitimate cancellations, such as no-shows.




Craig Bartal said:


> And I never received an email like that. But you might have a point.


What you mean is that you have not received that nastygram Y-E-T.




Nats121 said:


> post the ENTIRE message here so we can see what's going on.


Original Poster will do well to read and pay heed.


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> They had to have accused her of something, so re-read it and/or post the ENTIRE message here so we can see what's going on.


No. I just read the entire post. It is all those big black quotes. There is nothing there. There are no accusations. Nothing. Just telling her how to get her account back on track. Again, she couldn't care less. She makes all of her money on Uber. Or most of it. I'm the one who gets perturbed by these unwarranted accusations. But she is trying to do 10 lift rides because she is a good sheeple


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I received the same sort of thing from Lyft a few months ago, threatening deactivation because I canceled three trips. 

Showed up to see that the trips had stops - that's a hard pass for me when nobody tips anymore and gas prices are through the roof. Uber tells me upfront if there's a stop, I'll accept it if I get a good feeling that I will be tipped, otherwise - instant cancel. 

Lyft is really shooting themselves in the foot on this behavior, when we're dealing with a driver shortage. 

I tried to give them the benefit of doubt when they were offering $150 for 15 trips here in addition to a $100 guarantee - TONS of dead miles, minimal pings, no tips. But I did have one awesome pax (with a stop) that I will never forget. And that brief encounter was worth more than the promotion. 

Go work for a car service / limo company. They're strapped for drivers, way less BS. I'm the owner of a car service, not operational just yet - pending DMV. Three years in RS, I'm out.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Craig Bartal said:


> No. I just read the entire post. It is all those big black quotes. There is nothing there. There are no accusations. Nothing. Just telling her how to get her account back on track. Again, she couldn't care less. She makes all of her money on Uber. Or most of it. I'm the one who gets perturbed by these unwarranted accusations. But she is trying to do 10 lift rides because she is a good sheeple


Uber, pushing 4k trips. Lyft, less than half. Prior to the pandemic, I made about $38k a year, Lyft accounted for about $900 of that (and yes, we're talking gross). 

It's insulting to Lyft drivers.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Craig Bartal said:


> No. I just read the entire post. It is all those big black quotes. There is nothing there. There are no accusations. Nothing. Just telling her how to get her account back on track. Again, she couldn't care less. She makes all of her money on Uber. Or most of it. I'm the one who gets perturbed by these unwarranted accusations. But she is trying to do 10 lift rides because she is a good sheeple


Have her contact Lyft support and make them put in writing what is going on. If there was no issue with one of her rides then save all the info. That is if they even dare to respond with baseless threats since it violates TOS. I have been deactivated for canceling too many rides with Lyft and later they came back with an apology letter and re-activated me. Call them out......


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Craig Bartal said:


> telling her how to get her account back on track.


What are they telling her to do to get her "account back on track"?

We really need to see the whole thing so that we can compare it to nastygrams that some of us have received from Gr*yft*.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Lyft does not penalise you due to low accept rate. Uber is bound by court settlement not to do this. Lyft lets the results of that settlement guide its policy, as it has no desire to be sued over that.
> 
> Both can, however, penalise you for high cancel rates...............excluding legitimate cancellations, such as no-shows.


That's true in CA - I don't know what market the OP is in. Most of the governing bodies of law are at the state level.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I got one of these emails this weekend too. I did cancel several rides on them. One was a switcheroo


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Lyft does not penalise you due to low accept rate. Uber is bound by court settlement not to do this. Lyft lets the results of that settlement guide its policy, as it has no desire to be sued over that.
> 
> Both can, however, penalise you for high cancel rates...............excluding legitimate cancellations, such as no-shows.
> 
> ...





TX Uber Ant said:


> Have her contact Lyft support and make them put in writing what is going on. If there was no issue with one of her rides then save all the info. That is if they even dare to respond with baseless threats since it violates TOS. I have been deactivated for canceling too many rides with Lyft and later they came back with an apology letter and re-activated me. Call them out......





Another Uber Driver said:


> What are they telling her to do to get her "account back on track"?
> 
> We really need to see the whole thing so that we can compare it to nastygrams that some of us have received from Gr*yft*.


I'm telling you I just reread the whole email and there is nothing substantive there., I just think it is a ploy by lyft to turn their app back on. She doesn't cancel. In fact, I cancel a lot more to Lyft rides than she ever would because I'm always trying to chase a quest on Uber.

She doesn't even turn lyft on most of the time because she chases mostly Uber Excel rides.

I always keep both apps on and many times accept a lift, just to cancel it a couple minutes later when I get an Uber and I'm chasing a quest. If anyone should be deactivated it should be me. If anyone should get an a nasty email it should be me. Why it was her, I have no idea. We don't really care, it's just strange, like I've said


Null said:


> That's true in CA - I don't know what market the OP is in. Most of the governing bodies of law are at the state level.





Uberisfuninlv said:


> I got one of these emails this weekend too. I did cancel several rides on them. One was a switcheroo


You are all wonderful and I learned a lot from talking to you all. I love rideshare and gave up 20 years in IT to do it. Just spouting off tonight about something that I found peculiar. Good luck everybody. Safe driving


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> They dont want vet drivers. They like the new naive ants who will take all rides and believe all if their empty threats.
> 
> Also, they punish drivers who don't Drive the way they want them to drive.



yup


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You do not show us enough of that nastygram.
> 
> i am guessing that the cancellation/not making progress rate is too high. This has nothing to do with driver rating from passengers. Gr*yft* does not like it when you accept a job then throw it back at them. It also does not like it when you do not cover the job promptly. This is hypocrisy on Gr*yft*'s part. You can not give back a job that you already accepted, but, Lyft can take back a job that you accepted and give it to another driver. Further, it can take a job that you accepted away from you and replace it with a job that you had no opportunity to accept or decline. You are forced to accept this new job, even if you would not have accepted it had it been offered in the usual manner.
> 
> The last is called the "switcheroo" and is a source of frequent complaints from drivers.


its over the top ! sometimes i dont notice the switchero until i am almost at the orginal ping! i can usually get to my riders without staring at The app map … then i am like hey what happen to mike and who is this jolene on keeler i was suppose to go to jim on kostner wtf …. lyft has literally drive me insane some days 🤷‍♂️


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Craig Bartal said:


> View attachment 622516


Christy will be treated to Gyft's ant education program, then invited to do 10 rides "making progress" toward pax and NOT cancelling, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Uh, color me paranoid but I smell a rat, and it ain't the Lyft species. Craig, your story changed. You said 10 rides. Where is Lyft saying that?


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Christy will be treated to Gyft's ant re-education camp program, then invited to do 10 rides "making progress" toward pax and NOT cancelling, blah, blah, blah.


I fixed it for ya.

Lets Go Brandon!!


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

Craig Bartal said:


> My girlfriend has been driving Lyft and Uber for 3 years. Mostly Uber because she gets more rides. I drive for both platforms and the same is true with me. Yesterday she got a threatening email from Lyft. Something about being possibly deactivated unless she gives 10 rides. We both have 5.0 ratings. What the hell is this? Is Lyft honestly trying to discourage people from driving on their platform? Freaking insulting. She succumbed and only drove lyft today to try to avoid deactivation. I told her no don't do that. I'm tempted to never drive for lift again. We get most of our rides from Uber anyway. What an insult to get an email like this for no reason.


My advice is call their bluff LOL. Don't turn on the app. I've been driving both Uber/Lyft for almost 4 1/2 yrs. I've been suspended twice for low acceptance and high cancellations for like 24 hrs each like 2 yrs ago. Anytime they have threatened me recently, I have no problem telling them my opinion. Oh well I told them, I'll drive Uber then. That irritates them more lol. I get the crazy emails and notifications, I ignore it. Still active with no issues. I log in every so often and do a small amount of rides when there's bonuses.

Just recently, a kid spilled some fluid from his vomit bag and I went off on Gryft support because they denied my claim because they needed two photos. I'm pretty calm majority of the time, but I was pissed off how their message came across at the end. The pax tried so hard to keep his friend from vomiting in my car. When he got out he accidentally spilled in on the seat and I spent 30 minutes cleaning it. So disgusting. The kid still tipped me $5. I really felt bad for the kid because he was trying to take care of his drunk friend but it was vomit. This is a business and unfortunately that constitutes a cleaning fee. Minor spills of drink and food I just clean up but vomit is major.

Less than 12 hrs later...I got my cleaning fee and a half ass apology. The moral of the story always stand your ground. Never let their passive aggressive affect you and your business.


----------



## Det Olok (Jul 14, 2016)

Craig Bartal said:


> Why in the hell would they do this to her? It's not like we're newbies. We've both been driving full-time both apps for almost 3 years. What is the end game here?


See who will blink first. Lyft has told the USDOL that Lyft is experiencing a 30% drop in online drivers at the "Busiest Times". The DOL is advertising to people asking for job assistance, Lyft, Uber and Amazon as part of the package sent out. But pay may go down soon, as gas and other costs goes up. Lyft is part of the "New Great American Slave Trade". Businesses in many States will only pay minimum wage, forcing work at little pay and creating "Slave Workers", who do not earn enough to pay rent or eat.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Null said:


> That's true in CA - I don't know what market the OP is in. Most of the governing bodies of law are at the state level.


For Uber, it is true nationwide. It is the result of suits in California and Massachusetts. Uber saw what was coming and quickly settled. One of the terms of the settlement was that it would not penalise for low acceptance. Uber agreed to implement this nationwide. No one ever sued Lyft over this, but, Lyft realised that if drivers could sue Uber, they could sue Lyft. For this reason, Lyft allowed the terms of that settlement to guide its policy.




Uberisfuninlv said:


> I got one of these emails this weekend too. I did cancel several rides on them. One was a switcheroo


The switcheroo is the worst sore point. If Lyft simply takes a job from you, at least you can decline the next one. You get no chance to accept or decline the switcheroo, If you cancel the switcheroo, it counts against you. Lyft has received numerous bitter complaints about the switcheroo, but will not listen to the drivers (BREAKING news, _correctamundo_?). Uber actually had it at one point, as well, but quietly ended it due to numerous complaints from drivers as well as customers. In addition to driver complaints about it, there were more complaints/cancellations from customers related to "not making progress". The computer programs did a few correlations, figured out that many of these were coming from the switcheroo, so Uber ended it. One thing that I have noted is a lack of, or at least few, reports from drivers about Uber's sending them nastygrams about "not making progress". "Not making progress" seems to be a Lyft thing.

As did you, I got my nastygram after cancelling three jobs in a row. One was a switcheroo, one changed the pickup address and I peeked at the destination on the last one, did not like it, cancelled. The next morning, the nastygram was in my INBOX.




Craig Bartal said:


> I'm telling you I just reread the whole email and there is nothing substantive there.,


I have read what you have been posting. Despite that, please understand that many of us have received similar nastygrams. We are trying to give you the benefit of our experience, here. We can do that best by knowing everything and seeing it for ourselves. If nothing else, one of us might catch something that you could have missed or not interpreted correctly. We are trying to help you, here, and help any who may read this subsequently.






Sam D said:


> sometimes i dont notice the switchero until i am almost at the orginal ping! i can usually get to my riders without staring at The app map


Lyft does not always give you the switcheroo notification: the disembodied feminine voice, "Lyft pickup changed..........re-routing.". Unlike your average TNC driver, I actually do know where I am going, so, like you, I glance at the pickup address once, then proceed to it, as I know where to look for it. As I enter the block, I will check once more to make sure that I have the correct house/building number. It is at that point, that I discover that Gr*yft* has _once more_ pulled the switcheroo on me.

As a rule, the substitute job is one that I never would have accepted. On occasion, I have managed to play the switcheroo against Gr*yft*. I can do a double cross. I accept a job, get a switcheroo, do not like the substitute job, so I pull a no-cover. After a few minutes, Lyft pulls _yet another_, switcheroo, but this time to a job that I actually would cover. I also pull the no-cover when working a streak bonus. I do not want to lose the streak, so I accept the job even though I would never accept it under normal circumstances. I then pull a no cover. Either I get a switcheroo to something that I will cover or the customer cancels. If the customer cancels, you do not lose your streak, even if he cancels for not making progress.




Respect_the_ant said:


> Less than 12 hrs later...I got my cleaning fee and a half ass apology. The moral of the story always stand your ground


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

There is not much that anyone on this forum can tell me about this business. Despite that, I did learn a valuable lesson from @New2This about dealing with both of these rotten companies. I always had learned that when you had a complaint, you should make it, but do so in a courteous and businesslike but firm manner. For some time, I did this with both Lyft and Uber and got nowhere. After one particullarly frustrating experience, I took note of several examples of the results that the aforementioned poster had gotten from being obnoxious, rude and virtually foul mouthed. I treed a version of his tack. I did not use the virtual foul mouth, but I was rude, accusatory, name calling and complaining; a virtual male Karen. DAMNED if it did not work. I got the result that I wanted. Since then, I have taken on the Karen personality every time that I want something out of them.

Mind you, I do not act like this in person, at the Green Light Centre. I always have gotten the results that I wanted at the Green Light Centre by being polite but firm/assertive and businesslike.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

It behooves you to keep both services active.


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

Completely agree. I'm always respectful towards both companies because I believe you can always get a better response when you show respect. You have to be assertive and ask for what you need. I never back down when it is valid. Many ants need to remember that if it affects your business then you have to stand up for yourself. This is a competition between the two companies... they do everything they can to keep their passengers happy and minimize wait time. Of course they know we switch from Uber to Lyft and vice versa, that means they aren't making money. At the end of the day, it's about me and what I profit. I'm not concerned with the companies' feelings or emails. They don't care about us. This is business and it's cut throat. Emotions and hurt feelings need to be left at home. All ants have to do what is right for themselves. Plain and simple.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> They dont want vet drivers. They like the new naive ants who will take all rides and believe all if their empty threats.
> 
> Also, they punish drivers who don't Drive the way they want them to drive.


Exactly this. they want newbs who will pick up anywhere and do the most ridiculous rides. Take me to winter haven at two in the morning from Kissimmee and such. Who won’t shut off the app. In bad neighborhoods


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I took note of several examples of the results that the aforementioned poster had gotten from being obnoxious, rude and *virtually* foul mouthed.


I must take issue with one thing.

As doing FIFY is now verboten, if I were to do a FIFY I would change virtually to *extremely* foul-mouthed.

It got results.

I started off nice which got me nowhere:



















I unleashed my inner Samuel L Jackson upon Rohit and was promptly rewarded:



















This is a way to get things


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Craig Bartal said:


> My girlfriend has been driving Lyft and Uber for 3 years. Mostly Uber because she gets more rides. I drive for both platforms and the same is true with me. Yesterday she got a threatening email from Lyft. Something about being possibly deactivated unless she gives 10 rides. We both have 5.0 ratings. What the hell is this? Is Lyft honestly trying to discourage people from driving on their platform? Freaking insulting. She succumbed and only drove lyft today to try to avoid deactivation. I told her no don't do that. I'm tempted to never drive for lift again. We get most of our rides from Uber anyway. What an insult to get an email like this for no reason.


I have a friend who got this message. It was because his cancellation rate hit 10%

She can do only Lyft XL. I do it almost all day. Just go into vehicle settings.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> As doing FIFY is now verboten,


FIFY is once more allowed, but under strict conditions. Take a peak at The Rules, which outline the conditions under which anyone may post a FIFY. Any FIFY that does not meet those conditions is subject to moderation.






New2This said:


> I started off nice which got me nowhere:




Being nice gets you ZERO with these two despicable companies. Rohit has tired to call me on my being obnoxious more than once. Every time, I remind him that I had tried being nice, but F*ub*a*r* took that as a sign of weakness. The only way that I can receive treatment from Uber that approaches fair is to be rude, nasty and obnoixious.





New2This said:


> This is a way to get things




It is the _only_ way to get anything








.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> FIFY is once more allowed, but under strict conditions. Take a peak at The Rules, which outline the conditions under which anyone may post a FIFY. Any FIFY that does not meet those conditions is subject to moderation.


Will do. I got a "reminder" last week. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

I guess things for me have been very different as I drive at night mainly. I rarely have issues working within the system of cancellations. I rarely have to cancel either. I am going to guess that day ants are dealing with newby riders and that is why all what you speak of happens. Us graveyard ants don't let surge get away from us and instead of canceling we start the trip while driving a couple of miles then move on to the next ride. We often even get ghost pings where the rider chose the opposite pickup location and we do them anyway. Sometimes the riders leave their ping out there for too much time but forgot to cancel. We do those trips too!! We get enjoyment while breaking all the rules.!!




https://c.tenor.com/7UttEBndd2EAAAAC/stone-cold-steve-austin-wrestle-mania.gif


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Y'all are settin some darn bad examples there


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Y'all are settin some darn bad examples there


Base rate ants will continue their quest of equity until there is nobody to take from and the whole system fails.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Y'all are settin some darn bad examples there



..............and your complaint is_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

New2This said:


>


Persistence does help you get what you want. And bad language? .... not a problem in many circles...


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I tried that shit twice too many times and got my instant pay cut off for 4-5 days, twice. Immediately after the Indian support guy got furious and hung up on me (the Philippines staff are much more patient in general, compared to the often short/hot tempered ones in India), my account was suddenly marked as suspicious fraudulent and instant pay cash outs cut off while they "investigate".

I think both were for issues pertaining toUE orders, IIRC. I know 1 was for sure..


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I think I did that on Amazon flex once too and they temporarily suspended my account, couldn't log in and when I called in they had to manually reopen my account.

Hot temperament never got anyone anywhere meaningful in life IMO

Sounds odd coming from me but, respect and kindness gets you further in the long run.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> the Philippines staff are much more patient in general,


They also frequently have roosters crowing in the background


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

True story


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Craig Bartal said:


> My girlfriend has been driving Lyft and Uber for 3 years. Mostly Uber because she gets more rides. I drive for both platforms and the same is true with me. Yesterday she got a threatening email from Lyft. Something about being possibly deactivated unless she gives 10 rides. We both have 5.0 ratings. What the hell is this? Is Lyft honestly trying to discourage people from driving on their platform? Freaking insulting. She succumbed and only drove lyft today to try to avoid deactivation. I told her no don't do that. I'm tempted to never drive for lift again. We get most of our rides from Uber anyway. What an insult to get an email like this for no reason.


I'm on a constant state of deactivation from lyft. Essentially it is from accepting rides and not driving toward them because it is too far. Usually this is during a 3 ride streak. You take 2 rides sort of close then they will throw you something like 20 minutes away. I accept to keep the streak going, but eventually the rider will cancel or they will redirect you to another rider. Sometimes the distance isn't the problem, it is the time of day, name, area and rider history that come into play. I had one a couple weeks ago that was a weird name, in a far away neighborhood in a not so great part of town to finish a 3 ride streak. Also the rider was new with 0 rides, so I just drove away and ended up getting assigned to someone else. Sometimes those streaks are a rip off anyway.

As for the 10 ride thing, there is a "program" that you can complete by taking 10 rides in a row and get off the "probation" thing. I ignore it, and in the past it has gone away eventually. Other than that I think I bounce between 4.95 and 5star on Lyft.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Craig Bartal said:


> What the hell is this? Is Lyft honestly trying to discourage people from driving on their platform?


It's brilliant actually.  It worked, she did the rides.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

My last whiny email from Lyft was yesterday. I had a destination filter on for SFO airport. A ping comes in, purportedly heading in the right direction. Only when I hit Arrive did I see that Lyft had sent me a ping with destination Oakland airport, all the way on the other side of San Francisco Bay, which would have added an extra hour and half in traffic to my journey and would have meant that I would have to pay a bridge toll to get back to the SFO side of the Bay. Nuh-uh. Not happening. Normally I would have just driven off and cancelled, but on this occasion I stopped and explained the situation to the pax regarding Lyft messing both drivers and passengers around, and wished him luck.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Your bridge toll will be paid regardless of the direction the trip goes over the bridge, as long as the pax is in the vehicle at the time of the crossing. Bridge tolls are not paid on the pickup leg of the trip.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

More importantly, there has to be a way to keep lyft from punishing you for canceling on a switched ride. I never agreed to accept this ride, so why am I being punished for not wanting to continue a ride that has been forced on me unwillingly?

It wouldn't be half bad if they would at least tell you the trip information details that you would get anyways (assuming you are eligible via gold or platinum in California) once the trip is switched, including rider rating, duration of the trip, and direction. That way, I might still want the trip and continue on with it rather than wasting time for everybody.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

The app should say what the issue is. For some time the app was just showing that threat without a reason. It said something like, despite your 5 star rating, you are at risk of being deactivated. Then it finally showed a reason of too many cancellations. The ten ride thing was they wanted me to give ten rides without cancelling. It's my understanding that acceptance rate doesn't really matter, but you should try to keep the cancellation rate low. I'm not sure why Lyft doesn't track that number for you when that's what's important to them.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Cut said:


> The app should say what the issue is. For some time the app was just showing that threat without a reason. It said something like, despite your 5 star rating, you are at risk of being deactivated. Then it finally showed a reason of too many cancellations. The ten ride thing was they wanted me to give ten rides without cancelling. It's my understanding that acceptance rate doesn't really matter, but you should try to keep the cancellation rate low. I'm not sure why Lyft doesn't track that number for you when that's what's important to them.


This is abuse. Ten rides that enrich Lyft probably at your own expense. As an independent contractor you should be free to cancel as many trips as you like. These a$$holes can't have it both ways.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Over the last 6 years of my driving Ive learned too tune out Gryfts comms. Their behavior is much worse than Gubers. Lately though both have bern doing manipulations within their apps that I find boggling. Today I set last ride on guber an successfully did so but yet the the Cylon spot on the bottom of my app continued moving as too indicate that I was still online. Very stupid. Get used too their increased shenanigans.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Craig Bartal said:


> Not to mention, a threat is a threat. More so if it is unwarranted


So send them a pipe bomb.

Threat averted.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> So send them a pipe bomb.
> 
> Threat averted.


You've been hanging out in Seattle too long...


----------



## Mgic Dncer (Nov 18, 2021)

Craig Bartal said:


> My girlfriend has been driving Lyft and Uber for 3 years. Mostly Uber because she gets more rides. I drive for both platforms and the same is true with me. Yesterday she got a threatening email from Lyft. Something about being possibly deactivated unless she gives 10 rides. We both have 5.0 ratings. What the hell is this? Is Lyft honestly trying to discourage people from driving on their platform? Freaking insulting. She succumbed and only drove lyft today to try to avoid deactivation. I told her no don't do that. I'm tempted to never drive for lift again. We get most of our rides from Uber anyway. What an insult to get an email like this for no reason.


----------



## Mgic Dncer (Nov 18, 2021)

If either Company told me to drive more, I would tell them, "PAY MORE, OR I WILL QUIT!"


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

What I can see of the message -- it looks very neutral.. They are only asking that she take some rides with Lyft..
Even though I cannot see the threat, it is probably more of a statement , such as, " Drivers whose accounts have been inactive for an extended period are in danger of being deactivated ". Dont know in what city you are driving but Lyft may want to clear their files of drivers that are no longer driving. She has two choices -- either take more rides with Lyft or only drive for Uber. There is certainly no point in getting angry about it. Lyft certainly does not care what the drivers think.. These companies are no different then any other business.. They do not want dead accounts in the system. If you think about it -- If there really was a driver shortage, would they deactivate a driver already familiar with the Lyft system or would they rather go through the expense of training a new driver? As I see it, they will encourage the experienced driver to take more trips for the company.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 622508


*____*
That is your opinion, Daisey77.. However, you get in your car and continue to drive for them, dont you ?? I suppose that you think Uber is wonderful?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> *____*
> That is your opinion, Daisey77.. However, you get in your car and continue to drive for them, dont you ?? I suppose that you think Uber is wonderful?


Actually no I don't drive Lyft anymore and no I don't think Uber is wonderful but they are definitely the lesser of the two evils


----------

